# Buying a Fuji Dynamite 20



## peteer01 (Apr 26, 2005)

My son (5) recently tried a few 20" models, and the Fuji Dynamite was the one he was the most comfortable riding. We ordered one from a LBS, but it won't be in for a few weeks. I'm looking for any advice on things that can be upgraded with very good bang-for-your-buck, if anyone has any good ideas.


----------



## peteer01 (Apr 26, 2005)

It seems like a rigid fork might be the easiest and best upgrade for this bike. Does anyone have an good recommendations on a rigid 20" fork that would work with this bike?


----------



## CJH (Apr 21, 2004)

In another thread here I think somebody mentioned the Redline R6 as being a good compromise between cost/weight. I didn't save the thread, just the link:

https://www.danscomp.com/products/351050/Redline_R6_Aluminum_Race_Fork.html

Other forks on same site:

Bmx Forks at Danscomp

More BMX forks from another recommended BMX site.

https://www.jrbicycles.com/storefront/index.php?act=viewDoc&docId=16&q=fork

I'm not really sure exactly which ones will fit on a Fuji Dynamite 20. I've seen one in person and in fact it's a possibility for my four and five year olds. But I didn't pay close attention to the steerer tube and headset arrangement. LBS owner really likes the build quality of the Fuji 20 compared to some other 20" bikes he's carried.

What other 20" bikes did your kid test? My five year old wants a black bike, I want it to have a light rigid fork from the start, so I have my eye on the Cannondale Street 20. LBS now has a Cannondale account but neither of us have seen one of their youth bikes in person. Just curious if you saw one in your search?


----------



## peteer01 (Apr 26, 2005)

I did not see the Cannondale. I put my son on a Diamondback Cobra that must have been made of lead filled steel, I could not believe how heavy it was. We put him on another 20" bike that I don't remember because the stand-over height made it a no go. He road a 2013 Fuji Dynamite at my favorite LBS, and he really liked it, but they wanted $329, so we decided to keep looking. Another LBS had a 20" Rowdy Raliegh in stock, but it fit less well and seemed like a lower quality bike than the Fuji, so while he could ride it, my son told me he preferred the "blue bike", and that it was easier for him to ride. That LBS is also a Fuji dealer, and they gave me a very attractive price on a 2014 Dynamite, so we went ahead and ordered the Fuji from them.

The Fuji Dynamite 20 is available in dark grey and green, which isn't quite black, but might be close enough to please your son.


----------



## CJH (Apr 21, 2004)

peteer01 said:


> The Fuji Dynamite 20 is available in dark grey and green, which isn't quite black, but might be close enough to please your son.


We went ahead and ordered the Cannondale for him. It's black and already has an aluminum fork. I'll weigh it at the shop as well as the Fuji and Norco 20" bikes they have in stock and post back.

Keep us up to date on your fork search. I just realized the Redline fork I linked earlier does not have V brake posts and I'm assuming that's common amongst BMX forks. My four year old son isn't ready for a 20" bike yet but has already said he likes the blue bike (Fuji) at the LBS. Chances are our five year old won't outgrow the Cannondale before the four year old is ready so we'll likely be adding a second 20" bike next Xmas.


----------



## QueenMAUW (Sep 3, 2010)

CJH said:


> We went ahead and ordered the Cannondale for him. It's black and already has an aluminum fork. I'll weigh it at the shop as well as the Fuji and Norco 20" bikes they have in stock and post back.


I realize this post is from last year, but wondered what you think of the Cannondale? and did you end up weighing it? Thx!


----------

